# [Miui] (Themes, Which Are You Running?)



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wanted to start a small thread asking you guys which theme on MIUI you are running and which is your favorite. Post links and screen shots if'n you feel the need...lol

Right now, I'm on the ICS theme, but getting bored, so I may go back the my 'staple' theme of Black Ice.


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

Using ICS now. I prior I was using the one from the theme manager that is blue with the clouds on the lock screen. The title is in Chinese.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm using neon rt for mine. But with my own changes to it. I changed out the 3g icons and the signal meters. Just to give it my own taste.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The "Black Ice" ics style theme.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Using black ice with the placid icon set, thinking about changing to something different soon though.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I have some great sites for miui themes in my signature if you're looking for some new ones.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

My favorite is the one with the bear on a tricycle


----------



## thegumbyman (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm new here, and new to Miui. LOVE BOTH! I'm using the theme "3DVIEW" from the online app gallery. I even figured out how to do screenshots. For other Miui noobs, press "Vol Down" and the hard menu button at the same time. It saves the pics in the Miui->Screen_Cap folder.


----------

